# Sig SSG 3000 (18" Patrol)



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Recently picked up a new .308 rifle... after searching all over the country, found a shop in ND that had a few in stock at a reasonable price. Taking it out tomorrow to zero and see how it shoots. I'll do a full review later on as well as i'm still getting used to the new rifle.


----------

